# Taschengeld aufbessern ?!



## Gast12307 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin 15 Jahre alt und suche eine Möglichkeit wie ich im Internet mein Taschengeld aufbesseren kann. Ich meine nicht solche Seiten, wo man pro Anmeldung auf einer Seite 4ct bekommt oder ähnlichen Quatsch. Arbeiten außerhalb des Internets wie beispielsweise Babysitten kann ich nicht übernehmen, da ich nur alle sechs Wochen zu Hause bin und sonst im Internat.

Im Moment ist mir nur eingefallen, dass ich als "Hilfsredakteur" arbeiten könnte, da ich das schreiben von Zusammenfassungen, Berichten und anderen Textarten gut beherrsche.

LG Max


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juni 2012)

Professionelles Gaming...
Wenn du gut bist!


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mit 16 nochmal. Ansonsten fällt das unters JuASchG (oder wie auch immer sich das abkürzt ).


----------



## Gast12307 (7. Juni 2012)

@Matze ich kanns ja mal versuchen  wird aber nicht klappen denke ich^^  wie wäre es mit LPs 

@nfsgame Ich sehe gerade, dass du freier Mitarbeiter bei PCGHX bist, willst/kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Infos über deine Aufgaben geben, damit ich schon einmal weiß, wo dort die Schwerpunkte liegen und kann darüber nachdenken, ob dieser Job zu mir passt


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2012)

ich glaube nicht, dass sich LPen rentiert ....   außerdem dauert es ein paar jahre, um bekannt zu werden, selbst wenn du so gut bist dass du aus der masse herausstichst


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2012)

Wo bist du den wenn du nicht zu hause bist?


----------



## 10203040 (7. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wo bist du den wenn du nicht zu hause bist?


 
Internat steht da...


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2012)

Nunja also ich kann ja nicht im Internet wohnen, ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir ist


----------



## batmaan (7. Juni 2012)

Er sagt ja auch Internat!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja also ich kann ja nicht im Internet wohnen, ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir ist


 
Inern*a*t nicht Internet.


----------



## killer196 (7. Juni 2012)

Bevor ich was neues aufmache: was ist denn mit 16 möglich?


----------



## Stinki (7. Juni 2012)

keine prostitution falls du das vorhast...


----------



## killer196 (7. Juni 2012)

-.- bist du lustig...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2012)

wo er recht hat ...

ne spaß, guck doch mal in die kleinanzeigen deiner örtlichen zeitung ...  

meine PCs finanzieren sich größtenteils durch arbeit aufm wochenmarkt. samstags früh aufstehen ist zwar *******, aber für geld macht man doch mehr als für schulnoten   ich brauche aber auch noch nen zweiten job ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> @Matze ich kanns ja mal versuchen  wird aber nicht klappen denke ich^^  wie wäre es mit LPs
> 
> @nfsgame Ich sehe gerade, dass du freier Mitarbeiter bei PCGHX bist, willst/kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Infos über deine Aufgaben geben, damit ich schon einmal weiß, wo dort die Schwerpunkte liegen und kann darüber nachdenken, ob dieser Job zu mir passt



Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe, nimmt PCGH erst ab 18, da man zwangsläufig auch Einblick in Interna erhält - und eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung mit einer nur eingeschränkt Vertragsfähigen Person ist ebenso absurd, wie die Einrichtung einer garantiert jugendfreien Arbeitsumgebung in einer Redaktion, die sich nunmal regelmäßig mit nicht USK-geprüften Spielen beschäftigt 




killer196 schrieb:


> Bevor ich was neues aufmache: was ist denn mit 16 möglich?


 
Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz

Soweit ich das spontan sehe: Prinzipiell erstmal alles (sofern es nicht allgemein dem Jugendschutz wiederspricht - siehe obiges Beispiel mit ungeprüften Spielen). Die Frage ist halt, was dir angeboten wird. Online sehe ich da ziemlich schwarz, denn da gibt es ohnehin kaum/keine Lohnarbeit (und selbständig kannst du dich in dem Alter afaik nicht machen) und allgemein sind das zwangsläufig rein intellektuelle Aufgaben - du bringst aber keine Ausbildung oder sonstige nachweisbare Qualifikation mit. Typische Schülerjobs finden sich eigentlich nur als Hilfskraft im Gewerbe. Ich selbst habe seinerzeit mal bei einem Laden gearbeitet, der die rücklaufenden Zeitungen aus dem Handel bearbeitet hat. (praktisch: Man konnte sich in der Abfallkiste bedienen, ohne das jemand was dagegen hatte. Und da landeten auch diverse PC-Zeitschriften mit Vollversionen  )


----------



## Placebo (8. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Bevor ich was neues aufmache: was ist denn mit 16 möglich?


 Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, ob du auch im Internat bist..
Ich habe bis jetzt Ferienjobs gemacht aber schraub zur Vorsicht deine Vorstellungen von angenehmen Arbeiten zurück. Viele Firmen bieten da etwas an, sieh zu, dass es nicht all zu weit weg ist (musste deswegen schon um vier Uhr aufstehen). Drei Wochen halte ich fürs erste Mal am Sinnvollsten.
Hilfe im Restaurant oder im Kino scheinen um einiges angenehmer zu sein, lohnen sich aber meistens erst ab 18.


----------



## killer196 (8. Juni 2012)

Ne bin nicht im internat


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Juni 2012)

Oder Werbeprospekte austeilen

Hab ich seinerzeit immer gemacht fürs Kaufland, waren ca. 50-60€ im Monat für 2,5h die Woche mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Juni 2012)

Die möglichkeiten in deinem Alter sind mehr als beschränkt und im Internet Geld zu verdienen ist fast unmgölich in deinem Alter.
In deinem Alter bleibt dir eigentlich nur sowas wie Nachbar-Jobs und Zeitungausteilen. Da du ja aber nicht @ home bist, fällt das weg.

Vielleicht machst du für andere Hausaufgaben und kassierst dafür Geld


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

also wenn du richtig gut bist, könntest du versuchen auf ebay zu handeln ... das fordert aber viel hintergrundwissen und etwas übung.  es gibt aber leute die das in dem alter schaffen   allerdings musst du mit <18 noch deine eltern einbeziehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Vielleicht machst du für andere Hausaufgaben und kassierst dafür Geld



Nachhilfe wäre auch ein Klassiker.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> also wenn du richtig gut bist, könntest du versuchen auf ebay zu handeln ... das fordert aber viel hintergrundwissen und etwas übung.  es gibt aber leute die das in dem alter schaffen   allerdings musst du mit <18 noch deine eltern einbeziehen


 
Gewerbsmäßiger Handel wäre in dem Alter wohl illegal. Davon abgesehen: Darf er überhaupt einen eBay-Account haben?


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2012)

Gewerbsmäßiger Handel ist unter-18-jährigen mitnichten verboten. Aber er muß tatsächlich seine Eltern mit ins Boot nehmen. Ob Minderjährige einen eBay-Account haben dürfen, hat mit der Grundfrage erstmal sehr wenig zu tun.

Allerdings sehe ich in professionellem Internethandel vom Internat aus ein ganz erhebliches Platzproblem. Wo will er denn seine Ware aufbewahren? Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte man da viel Platz.


----------



## MaNT1S (8. Juni 2012)

ich schmeiß mal https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome in den Raum 

ist zwar alles auch Englisch und nicht von mir getestet aber ...
da kann man wohl fürs Lösen von Aufgaben (in Englisch) Geld bekommen - bzw Amazongutscheine ^^.

relativ risikolos.... auf den ersten Blick zumindest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Gewerbsmäßiger Handel ist unter-18-jährigen mitnichten verboten.



Und unter-16-jährigen, um die es hier geht?



> Ob Minderjährige einen eBay-Account haben dürfen, hat mit der Grundfrage erstmal sehr wenig zu tun.



Na wenn du einen Weg kennst, ohne eBay-Account den hier vorgeschlagenen gewerbsmäßigen Handel via eBay zu betreiben: Glückwunsch.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

prinzipiell ist er auch mit 15 geschäftsfähig genug um zu handeln. in einem gewissen rahmen ...


wie gesagt, für den ebay-account muss er seine eltern mit ins boot holen. die dann auch für ihn haften. dann gehts.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und unter-16-jährigen, um die es hier geht?


 
Keine Ahnung. Ich frage heute Abend mal einen Anwalt.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

ab 6 jahren ist man zunehmend geschäftsfähiger. mit 15 sollte das prinzipiell reichen, um mit haftung der eltern auf ebay zu sein (der account muss dann auf die eltern laufen)


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2012)

Von 7 bis 18 Jahren ist man beschränkt gerschäftsfähig, da ändert sich vom Prinzip nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ab 6 jahren ist man zunehmend geschäftsfähiger. mit 15 sollte das prinzipiell reichen, um mit haftung der eltern auf ebay zu sein (der account muss dann auf die eltern laufen)


 
Es geht ja rechtlich nicht um "auf eBay sein" - das wäre eine einfach eine Frage der eBay-AGBs. Worum es mir geht, sind so Dinge wie Gewährleistung, Vertragsfähigkeit, Gewerbeanmeldung, Steuern, Versicherung,... . Ein gewerblicher Händler ist nun mal nicht einfach "auf eBay", sondern ein vollwertiger Selbständiger - und da muss man einiges beachten (können/dürfen).


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Von 7 bis 18 Jahren ist man beschränkt gerschäftsfähig, da ändert sich vom Prinzip nichts.



doch, soweit ich weiß, wird das jedes jahr etwas mehr  (zB bei der max. finanziellen höhe der geschäfte die man abschließt)


@ ruyven_macaran: 

stimmt, als richtiger händler ist das so.  da müsste dann wieder ein elternteil entsprechend für einstehen.  es ging hier aber mehr um privaten "handel"  denke ich


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2012)

Nein, die gesetzlichen Vertreter müssen bei einem Kauf zustimmen, wie hoch der Preis vom Objekt ist, ist egal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran:
> 
> stimmt, als richtiger händler ist das so.  da müsste dann wieder ein elternteil entsprechend für einstehen.  es ging hier aber mehr um privaten "handel"  denke ich


 
Es ging darum, durch handeln Geld zu verdienen. Das ist nicht mehr privat. Und die Eltern können auch nicht jeden Schritt übernehmen und/oder überprüfen. Er muss schon eigenmächtig handeln können - und dürfen.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

naja, bei ner kleinen taschengeldaufbesserung geht das vllt noch so durch, bei vllt. 10 artikeln im monat ...

aber ja, wenn man richtig was machen will, sollte man volljährig sein und das als selbstständiges gewerbe eintragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

Afaik kann schon die Motivationshaltung den Ausschlag zwischen privat und gewerblich geben: Wenn du Waren anschaffst oder sogar produzierst, mit der Absicht sie gewinnbringend zu verkaufen, ist das gewerblich. Auch wenn der absolute Gewinn gering ausfällt.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik kann schon die Motivationshaltung den Ausschlag zwischen privat und gewerblich geben: Wenn du Waren anschaffst oder sogar produzierst, mit der Absicht sie gewinnbringend zu verkaufen, ist das gewerblich. Auch wenn der absolute Gewinn gering ausfällt.


 
stimmt. aber weise mir mal meine gedanken nach  

vllt kaufe ich nur viel und gerne und habe dann auch ne menge wieder zum verkauf übrig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

Schon richtig, aber da der Nachweis in solchen Fällen vom Finanzamt geführt ist, wird "vielleicht" vielleicht nicht reichen


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2012)

stimmt, da sollte man aufpassen  

naja, ich glaube man kann sagen, dass ebay-handel nicht wirklich ne gute idee ist   die meisten würden da eher geld verlieren ... schließlich muss man ja mit gebühren und versand auch immer ein bisschen was zahlen.


----------



## Gast12307 (9. Juni 2012)

danke für die vielen Antworten  die RL-Ideen kann ich schonmal streichen, da ich wie schon erwähnt im Internat bin. 
Diese Sache von Amazon finde ich ja ganz cool, da muss ich nur mal nach ein paar vernünftigen Angeboten gucken und fragen, ob ich das Geld auf ein deutsches oder englisches Amazonkonto transferieren kann.
Zu Ebay: da müsste ich mal meine Eltern fragen und mir mal meinen durchschnittlichen Gewinn ausrechnen, also ob sich das lohnt. Was genau meint ihr eigentlich mit Ebay Handel ? Vielleicht reden wir gerade aneinader vorbei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

Online-Händler, die keinen eigenen Shop betreiben, sondern ihre Kundschaft als eBay-Powerseller finden/ansprechen, teilweise auch selbst ihren Wareneinkauf über eBay erledigen. (wobei es da natürlich schwer wird, Gewinn zu machen)


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juni 2012)

also einfach Waren beim Hersteller oder Lieferanten einkaufen und dann wieder mit Gewinn verkaufen ? also HoH in klein  ich könnte es ja mal versuchen, das Problem ist/wäre nur, dass ich keine Ahnung hab von wo ich ein paar neue billige Grakas, CPUs usw. herbekomme und diese dann noch mit Gewinn verkaufen kann, da die Ebayeinkäufer eigentlich immer erwarten, dass alles viel billiger ist. 

Nvidia/AMD/Intel kann ich ja schlecht anschreiben und fragen ob sie mir mal 50 mal Modell XXX liefern zum Einkaufspreis


----------



## batmaan (10. Juni 2012)

Man Man Man, der Junge ist 15 und will ein bisschen was dazu verdienen und ihr empfiehlt ihn ein Gewerbe zu eröffnen...naja ich finds lächerlich. 
Ich würd eher sagen trag Zeitung aus, helf alten Leuten beim einkaufen, babaysitten..Du verdienst nicht viel aber definitiv einfacher und angemessener für dich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

So nach dem Motto, ja (nur nicht "einfach", sondern nach vorheriger Gewerbeanmeldung und mit allen einhergehenden Verpflichtungen gegenüber dem Staat, Lieferanten, eBay und vor allen gegenüber deinen Kunden). Einkaufen müsstest du dann bei entsprechenden Großhändlern und natürlich ist da keine riesen Gewinnspanne drin - denn es gibt nun einmal dutzende Firmen, die das gleiche machen und sich gegenseitig die Preise drücken.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So nach dem Motto, ja (nur nicht "einfach", sondern nach vorheriger Gewerbeanmeldung und mit allen einhergehenden Verpflichtungen gegenüber dem Staat, Lieferanten, eBay und vor allen gegenüber deinen Kunden). Einkaufen müsstest du dann bei entsprechenden Großhändlern und natürlich ist da keine riesen Gewinnspanne drin - denn es gibt nun einmal dutzende Firmen, die das gleiche machen und sich gegenseitig die Preise drücken.


 
könntest du mir mal eine ungefähre Gewinnmarge nennen, wenn ich, sagen wir mal für 5000 Euro Grakas  (nein, dass ist nicht mein Taschengeld )  (wahrscheinlich sind die Karten beim Einkaufen umso billiger umso mehr mann kauft) kaufen würde. Und vielleicht auch 1,2 Großhändler, da ich bis jetzt nur nicht gerade vertrauenswürdige Händler gefunden habe.

@Batmaan ich würde gerne einfach Babysitten oder Nachhilfe geben, ist aber in einem Internat schwer hinzukriegen, da man sozusagen einen gewissen Numerus Klausus vorzeigen muss und das Internat sich aussuchen kann wer kommen darf, da man Geld bezahlen muss  Weiterhin steht es in England


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Verhandle doch mit Verwandeln ob Sie dir Geld geben wollen

Andere Chancen sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verhandle doch mit Verwandeln ob Sie dir Geld geben wollen
> 
> Andere Chancen sehe ich da nicht.



Meinst du jetzt als Finanzierung für den Shop oder als Ersatz für selbst Geldverdienen ? 
Also dass ich jetzt dringend Geld brauche ist nicht richtig, ich bekomme genug Taschengeld, bekomme fast alles bezahlt, meine Verwandten stecken mir immer wenn ich sie sehe mehr oder weniger viel Geld zu und wollen es auch nicht zurück haben, obwohl ich es ihnen zurückgeben will, da ich das hasse wie die Pest, da ich nichts für das Geld getan habe. 
Das ist auch der Punkt, ich möchte ein bisschen eigenes Geld verdienen, da ich nicht alles bezahlt bekommen möchte. Weiterhin würde so ein kleiner Einzelhandel mich auf das Berufsleben vorbereiten, da man wahrscheinlich viele positive und negative Erfahrungen währendessen erntet.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Als Ersatz.
Ich würde wenn genügend Geld da ist, nicht nebenher Arbeiten.

Tu das doch in den Ferien!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt als Finanzierung für den Shop oder als Ersatz für selbst Geldverdienen ?
> Also dass ich jetzt dringend Geld brauche ist nicht richtig, ich bekomme genug Taschengeld, bekomme fast alles bezahlt, meine Verwandten stecken mir immer wenn ich sie sehe mehr oder weniger viel Geld zu und wollen es auch nicht zurück haben, obwohl ich es ihnen zurückgeben will, da ich das hasse wie die Pest, da ich nichts für das Geld getan habe.
> Das ist auch der Punkt, ich möchte ein bisschen eigenes Geld verdienen, da ich nicht alles bezahlt bekommen möchte. Weiterhin würde so ein kleiner Einzelhandel mich auf das Berufsleben vorbereiten, da man wahrscheinlich viele positive und negative Erfahrungen währendessen erntet.


 
sehr löbliche einstellung.  

aber ein richtiger shop wird in dem alter nix, sorry  aber du kannst dir einen der typischen nebenjobs suchen, und evtl kannst du ja in 3 jahren nen shop eröffnen 

und hey: wer will eigentlich kein geld geschenkt bekommen ?!


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

Frag doch mal deine Eltern ob die dir dein Taschengeld aufbessern  Son Internat in England ist bestimmt nicht billig 

Oder Frag Leute im Internat ob du für nen gewissen Betrag was machen kannst. 
Mit 15 Jahren im Internet Geld zu verdienen, auf legaler weise unmöglich.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juni 2012)

@turbosnake ich möchte ja Arbeiten um Erfahrungen und selbst Geld zu verdienen
@Stryke7 ich frag mal meinen Vater ob er mich unterstützen würde  was sind den typische Nebenjobs die ich als Bewohner eines Internats im Ausland ausführen könnte ? Geld geschenkt zu bekommen ist zwar schön, aber wenn die Verwandschaft übertreibt fühl ich mich schlecht und irgendwie wie ein Dieb, da ich für das Geld nicht getan habe. Ich weiß ja, dass sie es nur gut meinen, aber wenn übertrieben wird find ich dass einfach doof.
@Seefe ich brauch kein Geld von meinen Eltern, ich bekomm schon genug, will mich aber davon lösen jeden Mist bezahlt zu bekommen. Für die anderen im Internat kann ich schlecht was machen (außer meinen Gaminglaptop verkaufen, da ich da jeden mit seinem MacBook Pro locker 10x übertöne und damit wahrscheinlich nerve^^), da sich um alles, wirklich alles gekümmert wird  ist aber echt cool da, in "meinem" Haus (ca. 40 Jungs) haben wir eine geile Technikausstattung für ein englisches Internat und fast nur nette Leute aus aller Welt 

@all ich würde den Shop über meinen Vater laufen lassen


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Ernsthaft, vergiss dass mit dem Shop.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn du doch genug bekommst, warum willst du dann unbedingt noch mehr? Du bist erst 15  Mach erstmal die Schule zuende bzw. das Internat, geh dann weiter zur schule bzw. such dir eine Ausbildung und schwups machst du dir dein eigenes Geld


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

welche freiheiten hast du eigentlich im internat?  kannst du sowas wie nen nebenjob machen?

@seeefe: jap, er sollte sich auf schule konzentrieren  ein kleiner nebenjob ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, so lernt man den geldwert kennen und so, damit umzugehen. außerdem ist mehr geld doch immer gut  
und er lernt, wie arbeit ist


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

Man braucht keinen Nebenjob um zur lernen wie man mit Geld umzugehen hat, genauso wie man keinen braucht um zu lernen was Arbeit ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

willst du jetzt ernsthaft behaupten, geld verdienen wäre schlecht?  

ich denke, solange es ihn nicht in seinen schulischen pflichten einschränkt (oder er sich einschränken lässt  ), ist ein nebenjob ne gute sache.


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juni 2012)

Zeitungen austragen lohnt sich nicht immer. Ich hab den Mist jetzt >2 Jahre gemacht.
2.5-3 Stunden Arbeit die Woche bei jedem Wetter, teilweise mit extra Flyern die mehr gewogen haben als alle Zeitungen zusammen.
Die Bezahlung wurde seltsamerweise immer schlechter, zu Anfang warens teilweise sogar noch 50€/Monat, aktuell ist es viel wenns mal 43€ sind.
Meistens 37€, egal wie viel Werbung jetzt in den Zeitungen war. 
Meine Kündigung ist raus und ich kanns auch nur bedingt weiterempfehlen. 
Je länger man es macht desto weniger "Spaß" hat man dabei.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

hmm, also ich arbeite auf dem lokalen wochenmarkt. samstags morgens ist zwar nicht gerade meine lieblingszeit, aber es gibt angemessen viel geld und die arbeitsatmosphäre ist bei mir sehr gut  

aber ich denke dennoch über einen zweiten nebenjob nach ... zuviel geld gibts nicht!


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Juni 2012)

Du könntest Fertig-PCs übers Internet verkaufen. 
Du stellst einen PC zusammen mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis und kaufst die Teile einzeln im Internet.
Dann baust du den PCs zusammen, installierst Betriebssystem und Treiber. 

Dann machst ein paar nette Fotos und schreibst die technischen Daten dazu. 
Garantie gibt es auf die Einzelteile ja automatisch über den Händler. 
Dann stellst du den PC in Ebay und verkaufst ihn für z.B. 40 € mehr, als dein Einkaufspreis (Versandkosten usw. musst du da auch dazu rechnen) war. Du kannst auch eine Auktion machen und mit deinem Einkaufspreis beginnen. 

Denn wer einen Fertig-PC kauft vergleicht mit Modellen bei Elektronik Discountern usw. (wer Fertig-PCs kauf würde es eh nicht auf die Reihe bekommen einen PC selbst zusammen zu stellen) und so wirst du auf jeden Fall billiger sein, als ein vergleichbares Fertig-Modell.

Versenden kannst du im Karton des Gehäuses. Die Rechnung die du bekommen hast legst du mit in den Karton, so hat dein Kunde auch gleich Garantie (allerdings auf die Einzelteile und nicht auf den Kompletten PC). Die Lizenz und CD zum Betriebssystem muss natürlich auch dazu. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dass wirklich klappt. Und das sollte auch vom Internet gut schaffbar sein. Denn du bekommst die Teile per Post, baust sie dann zusammen und testest ob alles läuft und installierst das Betriebssystem. Dann verpackst du ihn gut und dann gehts ab zur Post damit.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Juni 2012)

Und an wen darf sich der Käufer wenden, wenn etwas nicht (mehr) funktioniert ?
An einen der vielen Händler, bei dem die Einzelteile gekauft worden sind.
Mit einfacher Garantie kannst du in der Situation auf jeden Fall nicht punkten.

Referenzen hast du am Anfang nicht, was die Sache nicht erleichtert.

Dazu musst du das Geld für den ersten Rechner, den du verkaufst, als Startkapital flüssig haben.
Des Weiteren brauchst du jemanden, der dir den Rechner noch zu einem Preis abkauft, der sich für dich als Bastler lohnt.



> Denn wer einen Fertig-PC kauft vergleicht mit Modellen bei Elektronik  Discountern usw. (wer Fertig-PCs kauf würde es eh nicht auf die Reihe  bekommen einen PC selbst zusammen zu stellen) und so wirst du auf jeden  Fall billiger sein, als ein vergleichbares Fertig-Modell.


Vergleicht der potentielle Discounter-Kunde auch mit einzelnen Angeboten bei Ebay ?
Die Chance halte ich für gering.

Die Idee an sich ist nicht neu und unterm Strich kommt nicht viel dabei heraus.
Alle großen Hardwareanbieter (online) haben einen für Dau's verständlichen PC-Konfigurator, für'n Appel und'n Ei bekommst du das Ganze zusammengebaut und mit einheitlicher Garantie startbereit nach Hause geliefert.
Der Rest der Nation kennt entweder einen "Fachmann" aus privatem Umfeld oder schaut bei MM und Konsorten, wo billig das einzige Argument ist.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

Ob man da billiger ist als Fertig-PC von großen Händlern wie Siemens oder HP? Du musst bedenken die kaufen sich die Teile in 10.000er Mengen was bedeutet sie bekommens billiger. 

Also Office-Fertig-PC´s kannst du vergessen da sind die normalen Hersteller günstiger, allein Gaming-PC´s könnten klappen.


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Juni 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Und an wen darf sich der Käufer wenden, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert ?
> An einen der Discounter, bei dem die Einzelteile gekauft worden sind...


Ich meinte mit Discounter jetzt MM etc.
Die Einzelteile müsste man bei Mindfactory etc. kaufen, wo sie günstig sind. 



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Dazu musst du das Geld für den ersten Rechner, den du verkaufst, als Startkapital flüssig haben.


Das ist natürlich eine Vorraussetzung, von der ich jetzt mal ausgegangen bin, dass man das hat.  




fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Glatt gehen muss auch noch alles und du brauchst jemanden, der dir den Rechner auch zu einem Preis abkauft, der sich für den Bastler noch lohnt.


Klar, aber das sollte schaffbar sein. Der Themenersteller möchte ja nur sein Taschengeld aufbessern, da wären doch 30-40 € pro PC ok.
Denn es ist ja auch nicht viel Aufwand den PC zusammenzustellen und Betriebssystem + Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ob man da billiger ist als Fertig-PC von großen Händlern wie Siemens oder HP?Also Office-Fertig-PC´s kannst du vergessen da sind die normalen Hersteller günstiger, allein Gaming-PC´s könnten klappen.



Müsste er halt mal durchrechnen. 
Bei Mini-Office-PCs (mit AMD E-350 CPU) gibt es von den großen Herstellern nur wenig Auswahl, da könnte das schon laufen.
Bei Gaming PCs sollte es noch besser gehen, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

also ich würde das nicht empfehlen. wenns schief geht, versenkt er da ne menge geld für nichts ...  und das risiko ist absolut nicht kalkulierbar.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juni 2012)

@RainbowCrash ich kann das im Internat schlecht machen  trotzdem danke für deinen Post 
@Seefe ich würde gerne etwas Erfahrung sammeln und Schule hat/hätte für mich immer erste Prorität
@Stryke7 ich hab halt wenig Zeit und das Internat ist in einem verdammt kleinen Dorf, außerdem würde mir die Leitung so etwas wie Arbeit auf dem Wochenmarkt oder Zeitungen austragen nicht erlauben (ich denke mal nicht, dass sie die Verantwortung dafür tragen wollen, außerdem könnte ich das ja als Deckmantel für verbotene Aktivitäten nehmen)
@Joel-92 die Idee ist gut, danke  jedoch darf ich wahrscheinlich im Internat nicht Tonnen an Packeten empfangen und/oder verschicken, außerdem ist der Einwand von Fisch berechtigt 
@fisch ist ein berechtigter Einwand

@all ich hab eigentlich geplant für erstmal fünftausend Euro, die ich mir von meinen Eltern leihe, Grafikkarten zu kaufen beim Großhändler, diese dann gewinnbringend bei Ebay zu verkaufen. Mit dem Umsatz dann wieder neue und mehr Grafikkarten kaufen bis ich meinem Vater die 5k zurückzahlen kann  dann das Programm ein bisschen ausweiten (große Bandbreite an attraktiven Karten) und auf eine eigene Internetpräsenz umsteigen (Bsp: -version4.0.0 (demoshop2012_esales) ) nach 2 Jahren dann das Programm langsam ausbreiten auf CPUs, MBs, Ram usw. und dann versuchen fast überall der billigste Verkäufer zu sein, den umso mehr man ordert umso billiger der Einkaufspreis pro Artikel. Der Gewinn ist da erstmal nebensächlich, hauptsache man macht etwas Profit. Wenn man zu hohe Preise hat, dann kann man direkt schließen, da man von großen Anbietern fertig gemacht.

PS: Ich reche das natürlich erstmal durch und frage meine Eltern nach ihrer Einschätzung und erst dannach starte ich dieses Projekt. Für PCGHX-Members gibts dann natürlich Rabattakionen


----------



## Joel-92 (11. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> also ich würde das nicht empfehlen. wenns schief geht, versenkt er da ne menge geld für nichts ...  und das risiko ist absolut nicht kalkulierbar.


Naja, wenn er den PC nicht los wird kann er hier im Forum die Einzelteile verkaufen. Weg bekommen tut man die schon...



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> @Joel-92 die Idee ist gut, danke  jedoch  darf ich wahrscheinlich im Internat nicht Tonnen an Packeten empfangen  und/oder verschicken


Wieso? Es ist doch ein Internat und kein Gefängnis... 



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> @all ich hab eigentlich geplant für erstmal  fünftausend Euro, die ich mir von meinen Eltern leihe, Grafikkarten zu  kaufen beim Großhändler, diese dann gewinnbringend bei Ebay zu  verkaufen.


Wenn du im Großhandel einkaufen willst, müsstest du erst mal ein Gewerbe anmelden usw. das wird dann kompliziert und teuer. Im Großhandel kann nicht jeder einkaufen. 
Jeder Elektronik Online-Shop versucht der günstigste sein und wie willst du es dann schaffen, den Preis noch weiter zu drücken?


----------



## Heretic (11. Juni 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> @all ich hab eigentlich geplant für erstmal fünftausend Euro, die ich mir von meinen Eltern leihe, Grafikkarten zu kaufen beim Großhändler, diese dann gewinnbringend bei Ebay zu verkaufen. Mit dem Umsatz dann wieder neue und mehr Grafikkarten kaufen bis ich meinem Vater die 5k zurückzahlen kann  dann das Programm ein bisschen ausweiten (große Bandbreite an attraktiven Karten) und auf eine eigene Internetpräsenz umsteigen (Bsp: -version4.0.0 (demoshop2012_esales) ) nach 2 Jahren dann das Programm langsam ausbreiten auf CPUs, MBs, Ram usw. und dann versuchen fast überall der billigste Verkäufer zu sein, den umso mehr man ordert umso billiger der Einkaufspreis pro Artikel. Der Gewinn ist da erstmal nebensächlich, hauptsache man macht etwas Profit. Wenn man zu hohe Preise hat, dann kann man direkt schließen, da man von großen Anbietern fertig gemacht.
> 
> PS: Ich reche das natürlich erstmal durch und frage meine Eltern nach ihrer Einschätzung und erst dannach starte ich dieses Projekt. Für PCGHX-Members gibts dann natürlich Rabattakionen



Das wird aber nicht so leicht.

Im Großhandel einzukaufen wird schwer. In Vielen muss man Angemeldet sein und/oder sogar ein Gewerbe usw nachweisen können.

Solange du dahingehend noch unter 18 bist kannste das eigendlich komplett knicken. Ich glaub kaum , dass dir da jemand was verkauft und das noch im Maßstab 5000 Euro +.

Ist es nicht auch so das man erst mit 16 (Teil-)Geschäfts fähig wird. Da gibt es doch nocht so kleine Stufen die Verträge generall eingrenzen.

So darfst z.B mit 8 kein 15000 Euro Auto kaufen ^^. usw... Das sollte man da ehh nochmal bedenken. Nicht , dass wenn was schiefläuft da nohc Rechtliche Konsequenzen folgen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

sagmal, du willst dir mit 15 einfach mal so 5000 €  bei deinen eltern leihen und nen onlineshop eröffnen? sorry, aber das halte ich für etwas übermütig  
außerdem stimmt es, für großhandelskäufe solltest du das als gewerbe anmelden. und das wird mit 15 aus prinzip schwierig 

außerdem:  wenn du in england wohnst, aber in deutschland handelst, zahlst du massenhaft versandgebühren ...  ich glaube kaum, dass sich das rentiert.  


offtopic:
so wie unsere schulleitung drauf ist, würde ich amok laufen wenn die mich in allen lebensgebieten überwachen würden  da würd ich lieber ne ausbildung zur putze machen  lieber arm als nicht frei


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juni 2012)

@Heretic das Gewerbe würde über meinen Vater laufen bis ich 18 bin  
@Stryke7 wenn mein Vater findet, dass das Konzept gewinnbringend ist und er seine 5k zurückbekommt passt dass alles  Weiterhin würde das bis ich 18 bin über meinen Vater laufen  Die Ware würde natürlich in Deutschland bleiben und solange ich weg bin von meinem Bruder verschickt gegen eine Taschengelderhöhung  die Ware bereite ich dann versandsfertig vor, sodass er das Paket nurnoch beschriften und wegschicken muss  

offtopic 1: ich bin auf einem englischen Privatinternat  da ist das halt so  (hab noch nicht gefragt ob ich das machen darf) Die sind ja garnicht so schlimm wie du jetzt glaubst, von einem Freund der große Bruder ist auch hier und kommt am WE mehr oder weniger besinnungslos zurück  meistens merkt dass keiner. Außerdem bezahlen unsere Eltern brav die Rechungen  ist auch überzeugend^^

offtopic 2: ich hab mir gerade so eine overpowerte NfS Underground Karre gebaut  die ersten 7 Sekunden rutsch ich damit seitlich durchs Rennen


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juni 2012)

In deinem Alter ungefähr habe ich PSP's / Handys usw. gecr.. gesäubert natürlich *hust* um mir mein Taschengeld aufzubessern.

Da war gut mal 200-300 € im Monat drin.

Aber lass lieber die Idee mit dem Gewerbe fallen, solche Traum-Ideen hatten wir alle in deinem Alter.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juni 2012)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> In deinem Alter ungefähr habe ich PSP's / Handys usw. gecr.. gesäubert natürlich *hust* um mir mein Taschengeld aufzubessern.
> 
> Da war gut mal 200-300 € im Monat drin.
> 
> Aber lass lieber die Idee mit dem Gewerbe fallen, solche Traum-Ideen hatten wir alle in deinem Alter.



jaja Saif du und deine Methoden  lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört  Ich frag mal meine Eltern und dann entscheiden wir das gemeinsam  wenn das mich nicht zu sehr beansprucht und genüngend Profit bringt darf ich das vll. machen


----------



## cAson (11. Juni 2012)

Wer hat dir den .... denn in den Kopf gepflanzt? Ich sag es dir ganz ehrlich: Das ist Schwachsinnig. 5000€ Startkapital als Konkurent riesieger Firmen und AGs? Deine Milchmädchenrechnung sieht auf dem Papier nett aus, aber das wars auch. Konzentrier dich mal lieber auf die Schule. Ihr scheint genügend Geld zu haben und das du in dem Alter von deinen Eltern abhängig bist, ist ja auch alles andere als normal, he . Wenn du dich so schlecht dabei fühlst finanziert zu werden, dann zahl es deinen Eltern zurück, wenn du es kannst, also wenn du einen Job hast.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juni 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Wer hat dir den .... denn in den Kopf gepflanzt? Ich sag es dir ganz ehrlich: Das ist Schwachsinnig. 5000€ Startkapital als Konkurent riesieger Firmen und AGs? Deine Milchmädchenrechnung sieht auf dem Papier nett aus, aber das wars auch. Konzentrier dich mal lieber auf die Schule. Ihr scheint genügend Geld zu haben und das du in dem Alter von deinen Eltern abhängig bist, ist ja auch alles andere als normal, he . Wenn du dich so schlecht dabei fühlst finanziert zu werden, dann zahl es deinen Eltern zurück, wenn du es kannst, also wenn du einen Job hast.



Ich glaube du hast mich vielleicht falsch verstanden, erstens möchte ich mich nicht komplett selbst finanzieren, sondern einfach nur selbst Geld verdienen, um auch mal Geld verdient zu haben.
Das Gewerbe soll auf keinen Fall mit risiegen Firmen konkurrieren, sondern nur auf dem Level anderer Kleingewerbe stehen und mit etwas Glück, Verstand und größerem Kapital vll. etwas darüber  ich hatte nie vor mit großen Firmen zu konkurieren  es sollte sich nur selbst tragen und etwas Profit rausschlagen. Die Planung von mir hört sich sehr überzogen und nach Tagtraum an, die maximale Ausbaustufe (eigene Website) kostet ohen vorhande Produkte ca. 50 Euro im Monat, daher ist diese Variante garnicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, wenn ich mit monatlich 5000 Umsatz anfange bei einem Gewinn von 6-8 %. 

Das Gewerbe sollte eher zum Lernen und Spass exestieren, als später mal mehrere Millionen rauszuhauen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

5000 Euro Umsatz "mit einer Website" hat man vielleicht vor 15 Jahren gemacht. Wenn du mit eigenen Shop (d.h. nicht eBay - wo du eben afaik gegen die AGBs verstoßen würdest) antreten willst, plane mal erstmal noch eine fünfstellige Summe für ein bißchen Werbung ein. Schließlich müssen dich die Leute wenigstens kennen, wenn du schon nicht niedrigere Preise als Mix und Hardwareversand bietest und nicht den Service von Alternate. Ach ja: Ein paar Rücklagen für Garantieabwicklungen sind wohl auch Pflicht und aufgrund deines wechselnden Aufenthaltsortes solltest du noch jemanden haben, der für dich die Abwicklung vor Ort übernimmt, wenn du mal nicht da bist. "vor Ort" heißt übrigens: Räumlichkeiten müsstest du auch noch anmieten.

Oder soll dein Vater auch noch die gesamte Geschäftsabwicklung neben dem gesamten Risiko und der gesamten Verantwortung übernehmen? Glaube nicht, dass er soviel Freizeit hat. Und ich glaube irgendwie auch nicht, dass du viel übers Geld verdienen lernst, wenn du nur ihn rumkommandierst und wenig mehr als die Geschäftsidee (übernommen aus einem Forum) beisteuerst.


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juni 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewerbe sollte eher zum Lernen und Spass exestieren, als später mal mehrere Millionen rauszuhauen



Kauf dir lieber Monopoly, wenn du was Lernen & Spass haben willst.. 

Aber bitte schmeiss nicht 5000 € auf dem Kopf.

Konzentriere dich bitte lieber auf die Schule, denn deine Idee wird ( insbesondere in deinem Alter ) nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juni 2012)

Ein's möchte ich noch zu Bedenken geben: 

Der TE ist noch 15.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man in dem Alter schon legalerweise auf Ebay ein-/verkaufen darf - voll geschäftsfähig ist er jedoch nicht.
Da müssten also noch mindestens die Eltern mit in's Boot (für jeden Verkauf)...

Ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen:
Ich würde _keinem_ 15-Jährigen ohne nennenswerte Referenzen auf Ebay einen Computer oder Hardware im höheren dreistelligen Preisbereich abkaufen.
Unabhängig davon, ob die Eltern mir bescheinigen, dass er das aus ihrer Sicht darf.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Frag doch mal deine Eltern ob die dir dein Taschengeld aufbessern  Son Internat in England ist bestimmt nicht billig



Das frage ich mich auch gerade. In England im Internat sein und dann nicht mal ein paar Euro für Taschengeld über haben? 
Oder reicht es gerade eben für das Internat?


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juni 2012)

Du willst dein eigenes Geld verdienen, ok ist ja kein Problem, aber dann warte doch damit bis du 18 bist. Dann kannst du deine eigenen Sachen drehen, ob du die dann an die Wand fährst oder nicht ist ja eine andere Sache. 
Aber mit 15 ein Gewerbe bzw. einen Online Shop betreiben


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich  hab das in der Schule gerade in einer Freistunde mal durchgerechnet  funktioniern tut das nur mit viel Glück  Wenn ich mir die Exeldatei per E-Mail geschickt hätte, hättet ihr auch was zum Lachen gehabt  die Schulrechner haben aber so ihre Macken, da das Systemhaus sich um die Teile bestens kümmert^^

Hat jemand vielleich noch andere Ideen ?  ich bin bin jetzt zwar schon im Gespräch mit einem Redakteur einer Website, der mal seinen Chef anfragt, ob noch ein Mann ins Boot geholt werden könnte  jedoch ist die Angelegenhait noch mehr als unsicher, ob das funktioniert.

LG Max


----------



## batmaan (14. Juni 2012)

Darf man denn mit 15 schon als Redakteur arbeiten, obwohl du nicht in Deutschland bist?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Darf man denn mit 15 schon als Redakteur arbeiten, obwohl du nicht in Deutschland bist?


 
warum nicht? insofern er gut genug schreiben kann ...


----------



## batmaan (14. Juni 2012)

Wegen dem Ort? ich dachte das Team muss sich regelmäßig treffen oder sowas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2012)

Würde mich wundern, wenn die Mehrheit der Webseiten-Redaktionen in Deutschland sich jemals vollständig getroffen hat.
Das größere Problem ist halt: Worüber und wie lässt man einen 15 jährigen schreiben, der woanders lebt und an diesen Ort gebunden ist?
- Reallife: Müsste er hinfahren
- Hardware: Müsste man hinschicken
- Medien: Zumindest nicht nach deutschem Recht, denn die müssten USK/BPJM erstmal freigeben - und dann ist es für "News" zu spät.
bleiben nur online Sachen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

wie wärs mit software-tests? 

und da er in england ist, ist das mit dem USK  sowieso etwas schwierig. außerdem bezweifle ich, dass das jemals jemand nachprüft ... solange sie ihn nicht als test-gucker für pornos einsetzen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2012)

"Nachgucken" ist ggf. sehr einfach, schließlich steht sein Name unter jedem Artikel. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es unmöglich ist - aber der Aufwand respektive das Risiko dürfte jeder deutschen Seite zuviel sein. Es ist ja nicht unbedingt so, als gäbe es einen Mangel an z.B. Studenten die sich gerne von zu Hause etwas dazuverdienen möchten.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Nachhilfe?

Hat noch keiner erwähnt.


----------



## killer196 (14. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Nachhilfe wäre auch ein Klassiker.



Doch wurde schon in den raum geworfen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Doch wurde schon in den raum geworfen


 
nachhilfe in nem internat klingt auch leicht widersinnig ...  evtl kenne ich mich da aber nur nicht gut genug aus


----------



## killer196 (14. Juni 2012)

Kp ich geh ma davon aus das die auch selbst lernen müssen.... ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2012)

So habe ich das Gerüchten zu Folge auch schon gehört. 
Und im Prinzip sollte es da sogar besonders leicht sein, an mögliche "Kunden" zu kommen.

(was ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung sehr empfehlen kann: Nachhilfe für / Übungen mit den schlechtesten aus der eigenen Klasse, wenn man in einem Fach gut genug ist. Zum einen bringt das denen sehr viel, wenn sie direkt den Stoff erklärt bekommen, der ihnen diese Woche zu hoch war - zum anderen hat man 0 Vorbereitungsaufwand  )


----------



## batmaan (14. Juni 2012)

Was verdient man denn als Redakteur bei einer relativ bekannten Seite?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2012)

Das wollen die relativ bekannten Seiten normalerweise nicht ausgeplaudert haben 
Ich kann von einer sehr bekannten Seite nur sagen: Weniger, als einem lieb ist. Wenn man die Arbeit in einer Qualität abliefern möchte, die man als Leser fordern würde, kommt man durchaus auf einen Zeitaufwand und damit Stundenlohn, der unter dem typischer Hilfstätigkeiten im Einzelhandel liegt.


----------



## batmaan (15. Juni 2012)

ok, also bleibe ich wohl bei Youtube. Auch sehr miese Bezahlung, aber wenigstens mach ich das aus Spaß.


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Juni 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ok, also bleibe ich wohl bei Youtube. Auch sehr miese Bezahlung, aber wenigstens mach ich das aus Spaß.


 
Ach die Bezahlung geht eigentlich, wenn man etwas Populär auf Youtube ist.
Ich kriege durch monetarisierte Videos zurzeit 400€ extra in meine Tasche, also ganz okay. (:

Und wie du schon gesagt hast, es macht ne menge Spaß.


----------



## batmaan (15. Juni 2012)

400€?! wie viele Klicks hast, oder ist deine Werbung einfach oft angeklickt?

oh wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hab ich in der ersten Woche nicht schlecht verdient hehe


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Juni 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> 400€?! wie viele Klicks hast, oder ist deine Werbung einfach oft angeklickt?
> 
> oh wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hab ich in der ersten Woche nicht schlecht verdient hehe


 
Ich kann mal schauen was AdSense sagt, ich sag dir gleich Bescheid. 


Donnerstag, 14. Juni.

Seitenaufrufe 8070 
Klicks 690 
Geschätzte Einnahmen 16,10€

Aber es variiert stark, von 10€ bis 20€ per Day.
Mein Schnitt an Aufrufen liegt so in dem Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batmaan (15. Juni 2012)

10.000 klicks pro Tag, das ist mal was. Ich kämpfe mich mit insgesamt 2.500 rum, die Einnahmen sind aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Wie schafft man es denn seine Videos populär zu machen?


----------



## killer196 (15. Juni 2012)

Werbung machen. In signaturebn, etc


----------



## batmaan (15. Juni 2012)

ach und bevor hier gesagt wird, dass  meine Beiträge nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, wäre doch Youtube eine möglichkeit für alfi, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Werbung machen. In signaturebn, etc


 
Es sei an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich daran erinnert, dass Werbung, insbesondere auch in Signaturen, in diesem Forum verboten ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sei an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich daran erinnert, dass Werbung, insbesondere auch in Signaturen, in diesem Forum verboten ist.


 
ich möchte hinzufügen, dass sowas allen anderen tierisch auf den geist gehen würde  


wie siehts denn mit selbstmordaufrufen aus? sind laut reglement nicht verboten, sollten sie aber   nur wegen deinem bild...


----------



## killer196 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss das das hier verboten ist. Hab die regeln ja gelesen. Ich meine zb in comments bei youtube, eigenwerbung durch freunde auf facebook, msn, twitter, icq, etc.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das das hier verboten ist. Hab die regeln ja gelesen. Ich meine zb in comments bei youtube, eigenwerbung durch freunde auf facebook, msn, twitter, icq, etc.


 

wäre zwar möglich, aber im sinne aller menschen:

-werbung auf youtube nervt nur und wird meist geblockt
-werbung auf facebook geht midnestens genauso auf den sack und deine freunde werden dich dafür hassen
-icq etc. nutzt kein mensch mehr, ist außerdem zu unpraktisch dafür
-twitter: wird alle nerven, niemanden interessieren, siehe oben
-wer nutzt msn?!

und zu guter letzt: es wird geschätzte 0,5 klicks  im durchschnitt erbringen ... das wird dir niemand bezahlen


----------



## Icejester (16. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> warum nicht? insofern er gut genug schreiben kann ...


 


alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> [...]jedoch ist die Angelegenhait noch mehr als unsicher[...]


 
Könnte eng werden.


----------



## batmaan (16. Juni 2012)

ach, dass der Angelegenheit mit a geschrieben hat liegt sicherlich an der Hektik oder sonstiges. Aber mit 15 hat man nicht die Fähigkeit als "professioneller" Redakteur zu arbeiten.


----------



## Gast12307 (17. Juni 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> ach, dass der Angelegenheit mit a geschrieben hat liegt sicherlich an der Hektik oder sonstiges.



Genau  war mit dem iPad online und war unter Zeitdruck  Artikel würde/ werde ich am PC schreiben und mir Zeit nehmen


----------



## Icejester (18. Juni 2012)

Und wenn, dann tu Dir und all Deinen Lesern / Kollegen bitte den Gefallen, die roten / grünen / blauen Linien, die Word manchmal unter Wörter malt, nicht nur als nette zufällige Verzierung zu betrachten, sondern da noch einmal genauer hinzusehen.


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Juni 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann tu Dir und all Deinen Lesern / Kollegen bitte den Gefallen, die roten / grünen / blauen Linien, die Word manchmal unter Wörter malt, nicht nur als nette zufällige Verzierung zu betrachten, sondern da noch einmal genauer hinzusehen.



Ich arbeite mit dem Notepad [\ironieoff]

Ich weiß schon was die lustigen Zickzacklinien bedeuten  normalerweise mach ich auch keine Fehler, aber wenn man unter Zeitfruck ist und kurz mit dem iPad was schreibt, dann passiert sowas halt.


----------

